# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  EXPORTACIÓN A USA

## JoseLuis7

Buenas días:  
A empresas interesadas con experiencia en exportación y que deseen ingresar o incrementar sus volúmenes de exportación hacia los Estados Unidos. Nosotros trabajamos directamente en los USA, y requerimos una lista de contactos con la finalidad de colocar los siguientes productos en el mercado de Estados Unidos.       *Horticultura*  - Aji paprika: chile ancho y guajillo  - Jengibre  - Esparragos  - Cebolla roja-  - Ajo    IMPORTANTE: Se requiere de preferencia que cada producto tenga lo siguiente (abajo), si en caso no lo tenga podemos coordinar y trabajar para obtenerlos, y así, exportar a los USA:   - FICHA TECNICA - CERTIFICADORAS INTERNACIONALES - VARIEDAD Y TEMPORADA DE PRODUCCION - ESTIMADO DE VOLUMEN DE PRODUCCION - ESTIMADO PRECIO FIC    FMJ Group Business USA
Whatsapp: 51 951491139
 Email: jose7.bustamante@gmail.com

----------

